# no nannies for rats?



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

My mice have a nanny when they give birth. It really helps the mom and I have seen it during the birth where the nanny was grooming the mother and cleaning off the babies. She even started nursing despite not having had babies of her own, which seems a normal thing to happen.
It is surprising to me that, as social as rats are, that they do not accept another female for help and support. 
(I am not breeding my female rats, ever) so I don't have this experience.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

They don't always do poorly with other females, its just recommended as a precaution because it doesn't always go well so its generally not considered a risk worth taking. Many times they will cooperate, but because of the times where the other rat wants babies of her own and tries to steal them stressing the rat out (and possibly injuring babies in the tug of war that can result) it is not worth risking. My take on it is that the bad situations arise from them being so maternal that they want to steal the babies.

I don't know if I really helped much lol.

ETA: Apparently this can happen with mice too from what I just read:
http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/breeding.cfm#pregnantfemales


----------

